# curious ...



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

i noticed this forum a few weeks ago and it has really sparked my interest ! 

i was wondering if any one on these forums has a sweeper service / business in the Chicago area ? 
stopping short of begging for a job ...
i would love to get some experience with the equipment and work involved .
possibly even some advise on where to go to get work / experience. i haven't had much success tracking down any one in my area that offers a sweeper service. 


anyway thx in advance for all the help


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I would have to guess there are several in the Chicago area. Maybe even a dozen. Look in the yellow pages under parking area maintenance or something along those lines. Guys often have trouble finding someone to work weekends at night.


----------

